# Art RP? Sorta?



## Seikatan (May 23, 2016)

Heyy there! So I'm looking for RP partners but also partners for my fursona. Like friends and enemies and etc. I'm looking forward to develop her as a character. I wasn't sure where should i send this but I hope rp section is ok. owo


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 23, 2016)

I'm up to it~ always ready for some adventure time~

Here's my fursona :







Jin is a traveling Warrior that adapts his self-taught combat skills over elemental powers and swordsmanship into his bounty quests and mercenary jobs to make a living. During his stops at destinations of his quests, from small and unnamed towns of the countryside to major cities in urban areas, he'd also spend his time helping people there with his craftsmanship (specialized in forging silver weapons) and also working part-time as a trainer for warriors. He usually stays for a week (at night he'd sleep in the inn) before leaving.
At one time, he also thought of being a treasure-hunter, but then decided not to, at his own fear of being cursed and haunted if trespassing into ruins, crypts and dungeons and getting his hands on "weird stuffs".

Jin is laid-back, easy-going and open-minded, never wants to take anything too seriously, even when he's facing danger head-on and alone. However, he's also the silent protector that would risk his own life for the innocent people, "as long as [he's] breathing and [his] heart's beating".


----------

